# What breed is the foal if parents are different breeds?



## MeganMarie (24 September 2017)

Hey all, 
if a foals sire & dam are different breeds, would the foal be the breed of the dam? My boys sire was a holsteiner and his dam was a KWPN/Dutch warmblood? so is he classed as a dutch warmblood? Although i dont class different warmbloods as being proper different breeds if you know what i mean.  thanks!


----------



## TheMule (24 September 2017)

He is whoever you choose to passport him with. Generally the sire's studbook assuming he is graded/ licensed with Holstein. Or you may choose something like AES/ BWBS/ SHBGB.
But breed wise he's still a warmblood


----------



## ycbm (25 September 2017)

TheMule said:



			He is whoever you choose to passport him with. Generally the sire's studbook assuming he is graded/ licensed with Holstein. Or you may choose something like AES/ BWBS/ SHBGB.
But breed wise he's still a warmblood
		
Click to expand...

This isn't quite correct, sorry. Passport wise he is still a warmblood. Breed wise he could be any mix of breeds. There's a lot of TB blood in many modern warmbloods, there's even  an Arab stallion licensed to breed warmbloods. One of my own warmbloods was papered as Westfalian and actually a Hanoverian by breeding. 

OP of you want to understand your horse's actual breeding you need to go back through his pedigree. If you mean what do you call him to other people, 'warmblood' will do. He isn't either a Holsteiner or a KWPN unless that's on his passport cover. I'm sure he's a lovely boy, though.


----------



## popsdosh (25 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			This isn't quite correct, sorry. Passport wise he is still a warmblood. Breed wise he could be any mix of breeds. There's a lot of TB blood in many modern warmbloods, there's even  an Arab stallion licensed to breed warmbloods. One of my own warmbloods was papered as Westfalian and actually a Hanoverian by breeding. 

OP of you want to understand your horse's actual breeding you need to go back through his pedigree. If you mean what do you call him to other people, 'warmblood' will do. He isn't either a Holsteiner or a KWPN unless that's on his passport cover. I'm sure he's a lovely boy, though.
		
Click to expand...

Its a shame Pendantics gone really isnt it!!!!! both are right however on the continent it is common for horses to be graded with several studbooks just not one its more usual for initial registration to be with the stud book the mares papers are with. They are not a breed as such more different types of the same heinz 57 breeding. In Germany for instance most would register in the district they are in. All the major european stud books are not really breeds at all . Most started by trying to improve on the continental draught breeds by bringing in hotter blooded stallions to produce good cavalry horses and most at some stage  were very strictly government controlled.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 September 2017)

Warmbloods were originally a cross between TB and one of the European draft breeds.  It could be said that ISH are warmbloods - a cross between ID and TB.  Now, many of the warmbloods have been crossed again and again, so that there is no particular strain.  Warmblood is a type not a breed.  My own Westphalian Kaltblut, who was bred in Germany, was imported here in foal to a TB.


----------

